# Spine Disease



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,
I'm posting this in sort of desperation. Our beloved GSD "Abbie" has been diagnosed with Spondylosis. That's a fusion of 2 or more vertabrae. She's on steroidal painkillers, which help a great deal, but the last couple of weeks she keeps losing her footing on the back,legs splaying & falling down. I'm not asking for a cure or anything, but does anyone have experience of this at all? She's healthy in all other aspects (still barks at the postman!!)
I've built ramps everywhere, into the van etc, but it's breaking my heart to see her in distress.  
Any help at all so I can manage the problem please?

Cheers CREAKY.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi i had a rottie that had this, the vet said it was calcification of the spine basically the spine was not flexible unfortunately we had to have the unthinkable done as she was too big to manhandle as she was paralysed in the back legs and she was very distressed.

Dave


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dog  but log onto dogsey.com they're a friendly bunch of dog lovers who may now a bit about this. Hope it helps


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Creaky, 
Have a look at this site.
http://www.handicappedpets.com/www/index.php
Spinal injuries are not terminal.
tony


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

Could you try an animal chiropractor? Some years ago we had a dog that chased a fox down our long drive straight under a car. The vet said she would never walk again. A client of mine told me about an animal chiropracor in Verwood in the New Forest. We took her to him, he put a sonar on her or 25 minutes. We drive off, having paid in the princely sum of 25 quid, stopped in the forest for a cuppa and I carried the dog out to pee. Within about 30 seconds she was pulling herself up, the first time for 2 week.She made a full recovery and lived many more years, albeit a bit stiff on cold days.

I am sorry I cannot remember this chap's name but perhaps nowadays he is googleable. He was fabulous, truly loved dogs.

Best wishes and good luck.

Marian


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for all replies, I'll loook through sites mentioned. It's a tough time for us, Abbie is our family as well as our pet. There's been a rapid decline over the last 3 weeks which took us by surprise. 
Strangely though, on a lighter note, the drugs She's on have given her a ravenous appetite for raw carrots!!?!
Cheers CREAKY


----------



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

Creaky - is your vet entirely sure of that diagnosis? I ask because it sounds like the symptoms of a disease called CDRM which is (relatively) common in GSD's. Do please ask your vet about this. Not all vets are up on this disease, for which there is no cure. Have you had an x-ray or MRI done?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
We have had dogs with both spondylosis which is basically arthritis and cdrm. Vets are quite aware of the difference. They would be much more likely to think of cdrm when a GSD presented with spinal problems than spondylosis.

The dog we had with spondylosis was not a GSD but he was put on Non Steroidal Anti Inflamatories - usually Rimadyl or Metacam. He was on Metacam to start with and then changed to Rimadyl when that stopped working.

As long as he got his tablets he was fine. It did not limit his life - he was put down due to his brain going in the end and he was fifteen.

I understand that manipulative therapy does not help much because the joints are fused. Sometimes help can be given to the muscles that support the spine though so it might be worth finding a well qualified chiroprator. (McTimmony have a very good reputation). Ask your vet for a referral.
If your vet agrees then swimming can be useful as a form of exercise as it is non weight bearing.

Once you have a diagnosis then you can phone your vet for advice. If the pain killers aren't working then tell him/her and they will try others you don't have to keep going unless something changes.

Acupuncture is also very good for pain relief. We had a cat with severe arthritis. Our vet practice has a qualified vet who does acupuncture and it was like a miracle! He came back from a session and ran up the stairs which he hadn't done for months. (I had to visit the A&E department because I held him for the treatment 8O ) No he was fine really just didn't like keeping still :roll: 

Use your vet as a friend at this time - remember they are on your side - or your dog's at least.

Best Wishes at this difficult time.

Pat


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Creaky

I was just browsing for something else for our dog when I spotted >> this << and remembered your post.

This might be just the job for helping your old girl.

Hope it does help her - I hate to see animals suffer.

Dave

P.S. Found >> this << as well.

May be a bit extreme, but worth a look.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just another thought Creaky.
As well as her physical health you need to remember her mental health. This means not fussing when she struggles with her disability as she will pick up your anxieties. Try to be as matter of fact as possible when handling her. 
Keep her spirits up with mental puzzles like a stuffed Kong toy. If you haven't used one before they come with recipes for various kinds of stuffing. 
Chews are good for releasing stress too. 
Little spells of trick training or obedience if she enjoys that. All reward based of course :lol: 
If she is used to going out at regular times then try to keep to that even if you turn around and come back after just a short amble. The emotional boost will be worth it.
Remember she doesn't know that she has her condition so the better you are at handling it the happier she will be :lol: 

Best Wishes

Pat


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi all, 
Many thanks for the replies, I'd actually forgotten about My post on here! It's very heartwarming to think folk are thinking of you in times of stress. Abbie has been on Metacam for the last 10 days & seems to be responding well. She can get around reasonably well & apart from the odd stumble on slippery floors etc, we are very pleased with progress. Our vet as patp suggests has been a good friend & extremely helpful/tolerant of our never ending questions!
We still try to keep life "normal" although walks & obedience training are very short (REALLY miss that!)
Thanks for thi info zebedee, we'll lokk into that kind of thing when the time comes.
Oh, she still loves those raw carrots!!

Cheers all,

CREAKY


----------

